# pacemaker relocation



## karbaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Patient requested relocation of pacemaker due to arm pain.
 report reads:  Pocket was opened and the pulse generator was taken out and moved submuscular and placed more medical aspect, as possible. Pulse generator has been 
anchored to the underlying pectoralis muscle. The pocket was irrigated with vancomycin
solution then the muscle closed sutures with Vicryl and subcutanous muscle closed, pressure dressing applied.

Have no idea how to code this???

thanks

Karen


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 25, 2013)

Take a look at 33222. 

HTH


----------



## twizzle (Jan 25, 2013)

*pacer relocation*

Use Dx codes 996.72 and V45.01 for 33222


----------



## karbaker (Jan 25, 2013)

Julie, thank your help, everyone on this website is so helpful.  thanks again


----------

